# Pen mandrel



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Word of advice to all the pen turners make sure that once in a while you check your mandrel. Was turning this morning and it was making some bad noises found that with out noticing that the rod was pulling out of mandrel. So what I have found is check it once in a while. I am taking mine apart completely next time out and give it good cleaning and check it for a bent or damaged rod.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Glenmore mine almost came out and it did bend it. So now am awaiting a new rod. I tried to straighten it and got it close but for me sorry close isn't good enough especially with such small tolerances. I will check more often.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie here is a question for you where do I get extra Ferrell nuts for the mandrel? Actully I think I did bend it ever so lightly luckily I have a spare always on hand.  Learned last year when I glued up some pens and it wasn't set all the way and glued them to the mandrel it self. Dummy me. But I've learned from my mistakes. I hope


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore are you talking about the knurled nut on the end or the compression nut? You can get either here. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=3759

Down at the bottom they have the compression nuts and the knurled nuts. Anyway that is where I got mine. 

You can also get the knurled nut from these two places but have to specify A or B mandrel. I believe the A mandrel is the 7MM one. Hope this helps.

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/tooling/tooling.cfm#10 or from here 

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_42

I buy most of my pen kits and supplies from Beartooth Woods. Ernie is a heck of a guy to work with and he will make it right with you if anything goes wrong. I know you can get them cheaper but Ernie just takes care of you.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bernie order up some thanks again.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Glenmore. Glad to be of help.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

*Up date mandrel*

Well took the whole darn thing apart found a few problems will be getting hold grizzly found my vibration wasn't the rod but it was worn pretty good so kept it for a spare put a new pen rod on. Took the tail stock apart took it down to the bare bones. Found my tightening knob was out of line with the set screw so took that apart found the tracking screw was actually broke so took that out and turned it around so that it would bite onto it to keep it in place so I'm ordering a new one of these. Figured get new set screws and a new live center just going to replace it with the original nothing fancy figured why I'm ordering I'd get the two plastic pulleys and a new belt. It will be like new. So it's another bill for the beginning of next month. Never ends but I'm still turning them pens.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's not surprising Glenmore that all those parts are required, after all your lathe has made a lot of pens.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Not forgetting Harry, Glenmore is heavy handed LOL. Keep turning those pens mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I intend to for as long as the grizzly can stand it. Then off to the rikon been so hot here and even in the evening it is still pretty damed humid. Just can't win.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

yep been hot here to Glenmore. I am on the road and it was 101 today. Humidity was 12%.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, did you really mean 12% cos that's as close to bone dry as I've ever encountered.

"Humidity was 12%."


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Harry that is exactly right. 12% and the day before it was 105 degrees with 9% humidity. It can get dry out here in Kansas.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie I figured you were in Arizona. Well I was a little off. Thats good hay making weather.  Miss doing that to.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes I put a lot of hay up in my younger days. We fed 135 cow/calf pairs. 

Harry by the way it was 104 degrees today with a whooping 16% humidity.


----------

